# A Turn of Luck



## BDTyre (26 Apr 2005)

I checked my mail about an hour after having the recruiting centre tell me that my file was still off in Borden.

There was an envelope from DND.  Odd that Canada Post is quicker than the DND's internal system.

I of course, knew right away that I would be rejected yet again.

"Dear Mr. Tyre,

Since writing to you on September 21, 2004, I have reconsidered your status after receiving further information supplied by Dr. X dated February 4, 2005.  Based on this assessment, I am pleased to inform you that employment medical restrictions are no longer required.  Accordingly, you now meet the common enrolment standards required by both the regular and reserve forces."

It then goes on to state if my condition worsens for any reason, I may face a board of review and may jeopardize my Canadian Forces career.  And of course, CFRC Vancouver can advise me of the final decision regarding my application.  Once they get it.

So I guess all I have to do is wait for a phone call.  According to the CFRC, I've passed everything else and this is all they were waiting for.  Just wait, now I'll find out the unit I applied to is no longer accepting recruits.


----------



## Gouki (26 Apr 2005)

Well at least things are looking more hopeful than before right?


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

Congratulations but what does this mean?

_Odd that Canada Post is quicker than the DND's internal system._


Edit: Never mind.  Actually the Med Tech at the recruiting centre probably knew that you were good to go last Friday but it is not official until the file is return to them.  There is no DND internal mail system between bases only within bases.  Med files are sent by Canada Post or courier.


----------



## tannerthehammer (26 Apr 2005)

Glad to hear the good news....I would wait about 1-2 months and if you don't hear anything start harrassing them at your recruiting centre and show them how bad you want it! It really does make a difference if you learn the processes from their inside out...

Good Luck!


----------



## chriscalow (27 Apr 2005)

That letter is neat eh buddy?  You get sooo freaked out and have to read it twice and have someone else read it to you to make sure you aren't kidding yourself.  Congrats man.  Good luck!


----------



## BDTyre (27 Apr 2005)

Once I read the first few lines, I knew right away it was good.  I've read the letter about three times just to make sure.

Realistically, what's the average time frame between the recruiting centre receiving my file and the time the unit gets it?  I'm hoping to get sworn in before the unit stands down.  It would be nice to get at least one or two parade nights in to meet some people and learn the bare minimum.


----------

